

Write and Submit your first Linux kernel Patch - ahmicro
http://ontwik.com/linux/write-and-submit-your-first-linux-kernel-patch/

======
augustl
In case you don't watch the whole video: <http://kernelnewbies.org/>

A great starting point for kernel hacking.

------
steevdave
Greg is an all around stand up guy. I personally like his presentation style
and even though I've been hacking on the kernel for a while now at my current
job, I never realized some of the things he presented. The checkpatch script
is great, except that a lot of companies still ignore it. Freescale's BSP
patches are extremely poor by checkpatch's standards, and that's what I spend
most of my days fixing

------
runjake
Greg Kroah-Hartman is a great speaker & teacher. If you'd like to jump into
Linux USB programming, his presentation on that is golden:
<http://www.kroah.com/linux/>

